# Big Ups to Shawn Bradley



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Just want to say that I think Shawn Bradley is having his best year yet so far. Not #'s wise but if anyone has seen the games he is doing an excellent job Grabbing board diving for balls and finishing in the post. With LaFraents out a few games he'll get more minutes and well get to see if he can do this on a consistant basis. 

p.s. Najara for all-star 2003!!!!!!!!!!:rbanana: :gbanana: :wbanana: (they dont dance no more, they dont dance no more, all they do is this, all they do is this)


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Once again Bradley was a key cog in the holding off of G.S. we gave up a 22 point lead but Bradley put a dunk in to put us up by 4 and managed to foul out Foyle who was killing us inside. Once Foyle went out the game was over. Richardson was a walking land mine. I doubt he'll put up #'s like that too many more times this season.

Bradley! Winning me over :bbanana: :wbanana:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Once again Bradley was a key cog in the holding off of G.S. we gave up a 22 point lead but Bradley put a dunk in to put us up by 4 and managed to foul out Foyle who was killing us inside. Once Foyle went out the game was over. Richardson was a walking land mine. I doubt he'll put up #'s like that too many more times this season.
> 
> Bradley! Winning me over :bbanana: :wbanana:


It may be an abberation, and maybe not. I like the fact that Bradley is hustling and doing the little things. Hopefully he can keep it up


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I always liked Bradley... well in his days as a Net and after... and I hope he finds alot of success this season, but he did have alot of fine seasons number wise already as well.

-Petey


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> I always liked Bradley... well in his days as a Net and after... and I hope he finds alot of success this season, but he did have alot of fine seasons number wise already as well.
> 
> -Petey


His Nets days were his biggest seasons. he will never be that kind of player again


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

You never know, if he gets some minutes, he might prove alot of people wrong.

-Petey


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

I never thought I'd see Bradley play good basketball. Maybe the arrival of Yao Ming got him motivated.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> I never thought I'd see Bradley play good basketball. Maybe the arrival of Yao Ming got him motivated.


I dont think that is what it is, I think he just realizes if he keeps playing like this he will find himself out of the league


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_1775.shtml


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Guy gets food poisoning so he doesn't start but gets 10 points, 5 boards, and 5 blocks? Damn.. bet half the centers in the league wish they got food poisoning.

-Petey


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Vote Bradley as your write in vote!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

He was a monster against phili.

Can he continue to produce at this level?

How will he fair against Shaq,Sabonis, Divac and robinson?

gotta come outta zone sometime.

random thoughts...?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

He was awesome, I wish Nelson had left him in for the triple double, he was 3 blocks away, and sat alot. He had 7, 4 in the first half, and 3 alone in the 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

just think how good the mavs will be if they can get ESHMEYER healthy. He's another hustle type center that will put up solid numbers for the mavs. He should be back in another 2 to 3 weeks. Mavs are looking really really strong. Peeps seem to forget that bradley was KEY in the mavs beating the jazz in the playoffs 2 years ago. He was defending malone the last 3 games and frustrated him. and he blocked 2 duncan dunks in the next round. Bradley was the only mav that wasn't scared of the spurs that round


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Shawn had a MONSTER dunk coming baseline and finishing strongly. It was the move of his career.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Over who?

-Petey


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Over who?
> 
> -Petey


It was either Juwan or Hilario. I was so shocked that I forget to get the liscence of the truck he ran over. Bradleys body was so shocked he collapsed all ackwardly when he hit the ground. I thought he brock something.


----------

